# Measuring acreage



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

There was a thread a few years ago about websites that you can use to measure acreage. Of course I can't find it using the search bar.
Any ideas?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I think that feature is free now on Google Earth, it used to require Google Earth Pro which was stupid expensive.

Heres a link to a tool that works just as well.

https://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-area-calculator-tool.htm


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

This is what I have used for 4 or 5 years. Have it on phone and iPad, use it daily.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I checked and Earth Pro is now free, however you need an Google account and I'd rather not. I'm waiting for em to change their name to SkyNet


----------



## fordtech45 (Jun 8, 2015)

Web soil survey


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Lostin55 said:


> There was a thread a few years ago about websites that you can use to measure acreage. Of course I can't find it using the search bar.
> Any ideas?


I never use the haytalk search. If you are ever looking for something, you'll get much better results by using Google and adding "haytalk" to your search terms. Example "measuring acreage haytalk"


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I want to say that there was a .gov website? It was simple and free. I wish I could find the original thread. ..
I will try the ones you guys mentioned. Thanks.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

On the Web still survey site, where do you go. I didn't see it.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

mlappin said:


> I think that feature is free now on Google Earth, it used to require Google Earth Pro which was stupid expensive.
> 
> Heres a link to a tool that works just as well.
> 
> https://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-area-calculator-tool.htm


I have used daft logic for years. Great tool. I use it to measure fields when I figure fertilizer.

It is also a wonderful instrument for showing a land owner their 20 acre hay field is actually only 5 acres.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

Daftlogic also has a very nice tool to measure distance with Google Maps. Great for calculating out irrigation line distances, etc.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Now Tim, you know that 5 acres will be back Ifn they need you to bushhog for a fee.......I don't think a landowner has EVER told me the correct acreage........it's always fudged to their side, what do you do....


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

If the land owner is having work preformed its around 5 Maby 5 and a 1/2 acres if they are bragging about how big their hay field is it's 32 to 35 acres.lol


----------



## fordtech45 (Jun 8, 2015)

Lostin55 said:


> On the Web still survey site, where do you go. I didn't see it.


Once at Web soil survey, click start wss, load your location and zoom to your field,you'll see a toolbar above the map, click aoi and map out your field and double click once you place your last point. The acreage will show up in left hand column. Hope this helps


----------



## -Ace- (Sep 15, 2014)

If you run iOS (iPhone or iPad) download Planimeter off the App Store. It's simple, fast, and very accurate.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Agree with FordTech45. WebSoilSurvey by USDA-NRCS is an excellent acreage measuring tool. Using AOI (area of interest) one can fairly accurately measure square, rectangular, and odd-shaped field acreage. Once you have completed measuring the acreage, you can click soils near the top left and it will tell you the soil series names in the area of interest. Can even save and print the acreage/soils map if needed.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I used to use Web Soil Survey a lot and it has a lot of information, but almost too much; it seems it is down more then it works. Now I have switched over to this free program that is a lot easier to use and uses Google Mapping so its up to date. It is also accurate. I recently plotted out my major logging roads and "boots on the ground" confirmed distances, topography, elevation and acreage. I also have used it to plot out footage for fencing with great accuracy...I brought with me one too many posts. Considering I laid it out without getting out of my chair, I can live with that!

The only thing I really dislike is that going from acreage to say straight measurement; you must retype in your GPS coordinates, and I wish they would give compass readings on those straight measurements.

http://www.mapdevelopers.com/area_finder.php


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Is there an app where you can touch your phone when you are in one spot on the field boundary and you can drive or walk around the field and measure the average that way? All the apps I find look like you draw on a map to get the acreage. the problem i find with that is the field may be too new to show up on a map.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

RuttedField said:


> I used to use Web Soil Survey a lot and it has a lot of information, but almost too much; it seems it is down more then it works. Now I have switched over to this free program that is a lot easier to use and uses Google Mapping so its up to date. It is also accurate. I recently plotted out my major logging roads and "boots on the ground" confirmed distances, topography, elevation and acreage. I also have used it to plot out footage for fencing with great accuracy...I brought with me one too many posts. Considering I laid it out without getting out of my chair, I can live with that!
> 
> The only thing I really dislike is that going from acreage to say straight measurement; you must retype in your GPS coordinates, and I wish they would give compass readings on those straight measurements.
> 
> http://www.mapdevelopers.com/area_finder.php


Better to have an extra post then come up short and have to either scrounge one up or drive miles to get the last one lol


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

barnrope said:


> Is there an app where you can touch your phone when you are in one spot on the field boundary and you can drive or walk around the field and measure the average that way? All the apps I find look like you draw on a map to get the acreage. the problem i find with that is the field may be too new to show up on a map.


I use the planimeter app. It cost 8 bucks but it's worth it. I can go into a field. Click the current location and then drop a pen and go to the next spot and do it again like you are describing what you need it to do.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

I use http://www.acme.com/planimeter/ it's free online, and piggy backs off of google maps. No account needed. Doesn't work real well on mobile though.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I just tried a couple of the one listed above, I didn't have much luck....

I use my county tax map, it's easy and free....


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I set up all my fields up in farmlogs.com. You do need to create an account to use it I believe.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Just starting using Farmlog. It was very accurate. Acreage was dead on.


----------

